# Cub Cadet 1730



## maryksmith222 (May 18, 2015)

I have a Cub Cadet 1730, it will start up but will not move forward or backwards. It also makes a grinding sound when running. Any ideas?


----------



## Catch (Jul 11, 2013)

No body seems any more interested in your problem than they do in mine. So I'll take a shot. Is it a hydrostatic? Is the fluid topped off? If it has a transmission release on the rear, undo it (owner's manual) and see if it will push forward or back without running. Can you turn over the engine by hand, with or without the spark plug in it to see if it makes a noise? Get a hearing device like the Dr uses to listen to your heart and see where the offending sounds are coming from.
Harbor Freight has one for cheap. Does the engine run quietly at idle not under load? Trying to help but I'm not the greatest mechanic..............Catch


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

" No body seems any more interested in your problem than they do in mine."

Lots of times it's not a lack of interest from everybody, at times no good answers are at hand. I personally can't help but wish I could.........


----------



## Catch (Jul 11, 2013)

You are correct Pete. My apologies.......Catch


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds like the same problem I am have w/my Cub LTX1046,it will be month this Friday and still no word.
There a recall on some Cub models w/ hydro.


----------



## Rigger (Jul 1, 2013)

That 1730 must be an old one, Mine was a 1972 and NO parts available. I'm in need of a starter and IT"S not available. The 1730, even in '72 were hydrostatic drive and had a tendency of the axel bearing at the wheel end wearing out, so I pulled the engine and put it on a '06 1040 and got longer belts for it, cause had to move the engine forward 2 inches from original '06 position. Anyway, the constant noise you hear when running and won't move, happens to be the hydro pump being dry and said pump could be worn out and need rebuilt. Just put some fluid in the pump first to see if it will stop the noise and move for you. If no move, you'll need to rebuild/replace the hydro pump.


----------



## rcbe (Aug 26, 2015)

OP - check to see that your park brake mechanism is not frozen up. Spraying some brake pad cleaner up into iit should help release it....


----------

